# Anybody use C.L.P to clean their guns



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bought this stuff yesterday and found it lubes great, but does this clean? 

Anybody like CLP? Recommend a better cleaner if you use something different... ive been using cleaner from my dad and grandfather who also shoot and have guns


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have some in a tiny bottle in my Otis Kit that I take into the field and it works okay to get carbon out but doesn't seem to touch copper. I use Kroil mostly on all my firearms.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/28645-best-commercially-available-liquid-gun-lubricant.html

Check out this thread in handgunforum.net. Please vote and comment.
CC


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Not since boot camp.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I use Break Free CLP on all my guns. It's definitely not the best cleaner, or the best lubricant, or the best preservative; but it DOES seem to be the best compromise of all three. If you have a very specific cleaning job, and it's a difficult job like copper or rust removal, then a more specialized product is probably a better choice for that job. But 99% of the time, CLP works just fine.


----------



## gunsrtools (Nov 20, 2011)

I use it on all my guns also and have been for over 20 years.
DJ Niner is right on the money---everything he said about Break Free CLP has been my experience too.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys that is reassuring. I used it on them yesterday so i feel abit more confident now, was scarred I might have put some bad stuff on my handguns


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Thanks guys that is reassuring. I used it on them yesterday so i feel abit more confident now, was scarred I might have put some bad stuff on my handguns


why worry? you used milspec clp on your milspec guns..... or maybe they arent ? hmmmmm


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> Not since boot camp.


lol! I just started to use CLP again - the first time for the last twenty years. I also still use Hoppes #9 and Rem Oil.:anim_lol:


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been using CLP on all kinds of firearms for 30 years. It works fine for general use, when used regularly.


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

So far Kroil has worked good for me with a followup of 3in1 machine oil.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

everyday on everything from the m9 to the m2hb


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Please see the thread below with a Poll showing CLP as a very popular cleaner/protectant/lubricant:
http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/28645-best-commercially-available-liquid-gun-lubricant.html
I personally find CLP a great cleaner/protectant, but not the best lubricant. I always lightly apply a lubricant after cleaning and blow-drying with CLP. My favorites right now are Militec-1 and Slipstream.


----------

